# Ottavi Champions League 2016/2017. Gli accoppiamenti.



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sono stati sorteggiati gli ottavi di finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Ecco gli accoppiamenti:

Manchester City - Monaco

Real Madrid - Napoli

Benfica - Borussia Dortmund

Bayern Monaco - Arsenal

Porto - Juventus

Psg - Barcellona

Bayer - Atletico Madrid

Leicester - Siviglia


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

I sorteggi dei gobbi sono SEMPRE truccati. SEMPRE.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

PSG - Barcellona e Bayern - Arsenal
sempre le stesse partite


----------



## Dany20 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ottimo per il Leicester. Male per il Napoli.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono stati sorteggiati gli ottavi di finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Ecco gli accoppiamenti:
> 
> Manchester City - Monaco
> 
> ...



.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2016)

Vincere il girone è servito a qualcosa.


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2016)

ahahahahahahahah di nuovo il PSG il Barca, ma fanno ridere


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Dicembre 2016)

gobbi sempre fortunati.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

guarda caso comunque le BIG di seconda fascia le hanno estratte per prime quando c'era più possibilità di incrociare una prima classificata "debole"


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vincere il girone è servito a qualcosa.



arrivando secondi con lo stesso sorteggio avreste preso il Leicester, pensa te


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

Io penso che sia matematicamente impossibile che esca sempre PSG-Barça


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo già le qualificate ai quarti di finale:

City
Real Madrid
BVB
Bayern
Juve
Barça
Atletico
Siviglia


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che culo sti gobbi

Beccano il peggior porto degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> arrivando secondi con lo stesso sorteggio avreste preso il Leicester, pensa te



Diciamo che cambiava poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già le qualificate ai quarti di finale:
> 
> City
> Real Madrid
> ...


.
anche se godrei infinitamente a un miracolo del Napoli


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il fondoschiena dei gobbi è direttamente proporzionale alla iattura dell'Arsenal


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> I sorteggi dei gobbi sono SEMPRE truccati. SEMPRE.



Non voglio pensar male... mi limito a dire che c'hanno un bel side B...


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Questi veramente hanno più sedere che anima.. ma tanto la perdono sempre in finale


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Dicembre 2016)

E vabbè quando l'anno scorso hanno preso il Bayer Monaco, pure era truccato?
Capita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sconfitte in finale o semifinale fanno sempre godere di più.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque secondo me il Napoli farà soffrire parecchio il Real, specialmente se Milik dovesse tornare in buona forma.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Più che del sorteggio ridicolo per i gobbi, mi stupisco di come le altre italiane, se non al girone, al massimo agli ottavi, peschino sempre la peggiore o una delle peggiori pescabili. E' matematico. 
Gobbi già ai quarti, ma questo è il loro anno, non vedo alternative. Napoli già a casa.

*Manchester City* - Monaco

*Real Madrid* - Napoli

Benfica - *Borussia Dortmund*

Bayern Monaco - *Arsenal*

Porto - *Juventus*

Psg - *Barcellona*

Bayer - *Atletico Madrid*

Leicester - *Siviglia*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il leicester può andare ai quarti, il siviglia è alla sua portata.

Il Napoli rischierà il miracolo e la juve rischierà di uscire pure col Porto.

Non darei nulla per scontato.


----------



## Black (12 Dicembre 2016)

la solita fortuna dei gobbi!! già si potranno concentrare solamente sulla champions, visto l'andazzo in serie A, con questo sorteggio gli va ancora meglio. 
Abbinamenti scandalosi. Non si può vedere Leicester-Siviglia e PSG-Barcellona.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non c'e nessun esito scontato a differenza di quello che fanno credere alcuni e lo abbiamo visto negli anni passati che non si può dare nulla per certo. Certo che vedere però ogni anno Psg Barca e Arsenal Bayern fa pensare alla malafede...


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Dicembre 2016)

Manchester City - Monaco (80:20)

Real Madrid - Napoli (75:25)

Benfica - Borussia Dortmund (40:60)

Bayern Monaco - Arsenal (55:45)

Porto - Juventus (35:65)

Psg - Barcellona (35:65)

Bayer - Atletico Madrid (25:75)

Leicester - Siviglia (50:50)


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Monaco (80:20)
> 
> Real Madrid - Napoli (75:25)
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Gianni23 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> I sorteggi dei gobbi sono SEMPRE truccati. SEMPRE.



Sempre truccati, come lo scorso anno in cui beccarono il Bayern 

Ma soprattutto, non vincono una champions da 20 anni


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Sempre truccati, come lo scorso anno in cui beccarono il Bayern
> 
> Ma soprattutto, non vincono una champions da 20 anni



Ste discussioni servono a far uscire fuori i troll!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Dicembre 2016)

Senza il fattore C non si vince nulla...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

*Manchester City *- Monaco

Real Madrid - *Napoli*

Benfica - *Borussia Dortmund*

*Bayern Monaco* - Arsenal

Porto - *Juventus*

Psg - *Barcellona
*
Bayer - *Atletico Madrid
*
*Leicester* - Siviglia


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il Napoli che fa fuori il Madrid. Certo....


----------



## Juve nel cuore (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Monaco (80:20)
> 
> Real Madrid - Napoli (75:25)
> 
> ...



secondo me city - monaco è da 55-45 massimo 60-40,il monaco è una squadra molto ostica,segna tanto e subisce poco.

stessa cosa leverkusen - atletico,due anni fa i tedeschi vennero eliminati solo ai rigori.

bayern - arsenal 70-30,wenger è sempre il solito pollo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo me gli accoppiamenti più scandalosi li prende sempre il Real. Ma anche i gobbi a parte l'eccezione dello scorso anno non scherzano


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> *la solita fortuna dei gobbi!!* già si potranno concentrare solamente sulla champions, visto l'andazzo in serie A, con questo sorteggio gli va ancora meglio.
> Abbinamenti scandalosi. Non si può vedere Leicester-Siviglia e PSG-Barcellona.


Quello che più mi preoccupa non è il Porto al primo turno ma il fatto che di solito fanno ''filotto'' con i sorteggi favorevoli...vuoi vedere che si ritrovano in finale senza incontrare nessuno di pericoloso?...


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bayern Monaco - Arsenal
Psg - Barcellona
Bayer - Atletico Madrid

Belle partite.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non c'e nessun esito scontato a differenza di quello che fanno credere alcuni e lo abbiamo visto negli anni passati che non si può dare nulla per certo. Certo che vedere però ogni anno Psg Barca e Arsenal Bayern fa pensare alla malafede...



A noi toccava sempre il Barcellona.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Dicembre 2016)

"Fortunati"

L'anno scorso abbiamo preso il Bayern.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Dicembre 2016)

Il PSG è poca roba, penso il Barcellona lo asfalta andata e ritorno.

L'arsenal quest'anno gioca davvero bene, ma il Bayern a febbraio penso sarà un carro armato.

Real-Napoli non c'è storia sulla carta, ma mai dire mai. Certo giocare al bernabeu non sarà facile, mette soggezione solo solo a vedere una partita da spettatore(esperienza diretta). Vedremo.


----------

